# Gear cutting tool experiment



## Larry$ (Feb 5, 2022)

I turned this from a bar of 1 1/2" 12L14. The idea is to use it in the mill to cut gear teeth. 
The HSS tool was ground on the bench grinder to match my lathe change gears. I got a pretty good grind. I kept holding it up to the gear with the light behind until there was just a little fuzz of light showing at the tip.  It can't be perfect enough to run in a high speed gear train . But change gears run pretty slow. I'll get one made and see if it is possible to make them this way. 
This is just experimental to see if the idea works.


----------



## Brento (Feb 5, 2022)

You most certainly can cut gears that way. It is great tool grinding practice and helps with patience as you wittle away at the hss to make the profile. Love to see if it works!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 5, 2022)

Looking forward to your success.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 5, 2022)

If you know the modulus or DP I’ve been surprised how inexpensive a set of 8 import cutters can be.


----------



## Brento (Feb 5, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> If you know the modulus or DP I’ve been surprised how inexpensive a set of 8 import cutters can be.


I have a decent set to start but i know i have been trying to pick up any gear cutters when i can.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 5, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> If you know the modulus or DP


I've measured the gears and concluded the modulus is 1.25. I've been looking for a set. Lots of 1.5s out there but 1.25 seems to be rare. 
This project was mainly to see if I could get it to work. If it works OK I'll be able to setup for one offs of about any DP w/o the need to buy another set. All I need is a broken gear to copy. Yes, it will be a lot slower to do the actual cutting. I doubt that it is accurate enough for high speed gears. 
I've had things that parts weren't available for that could be fixed by this method, maybe?


----------



## benmychree (Feb 5, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> If you know the modulus or DP I’ve been surprised how inexpensive a set of 8 import cutters can be.


Or even used cutters ---


----------



## benmychree (Feb 5, 2022)

Brento said:


> I have a decent set to start but i know i have been trying to pick up any gear cutters when i can.


I have a lot of DP gear cutters, LMK know what you may need.


----------



## Brento (Feb 5, 2022)

benmychree said:


> I have a lot of DP gear cutters, LMK know what you may need.


Thanks. I will have to take a look at the set i have currently and see which ones i am missing to complete that set. The set i have is the exact size i need for my lathe gears which is very nice to have.


----------

